# 120g rims



## Ernest Varney (Feb 3, 2020)

Wat is the gauge spoke for the 80s 120 gauge heavy duty rims? Is 12g 120s and 11g 105s, does anyone know wat gauge the 120 spoke thickness was ?


----------



## bricycle (Feb 3, 2020)

Gauge/thousandths
   14= .080" modern wheels some older
   12= .105" repop whizzers, some Asian imports tend to be .100"
   11= .1205" (.120/.125) original Whizzers


----------



## Ernest Varney (Feb 3, 2020)

Thanks Bricycle


----------

